# Rekarte pelo Brasil: ARACAJU/SE



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Belas imagens!


----------



## Guttier (Oct 26, 2014)

Ótimas fotos.
Pessoal fica muito incomodado com opniao divergente. Concordo com a perspectiva do Rekarte em relação a Aracaju.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

gente menos ...foi apenas a opiniao da criatura ... 

eu entendo o que ele quiz dizer e ele se referiu a aracaju com classe e elegancia e foi muito educado .. ele disse certissimo .. nao faz o estilo dele ... entendo porque tbm nao faz o meu estilo ... 


aracaju e natal eu nao simpatizo ... sao lindas claro .. mas sou mais maceio e joao pessoa .... acho essas cidades mais meu estilo ... 

mas claro aracaju é uma bela cidade .. mas se for querer comparar entre essas capitais menores... ela perde pra maceio e joao pessoa e natal . 

mas que a cidade tem muita qualidade de vida isso é 100 % visivel e verdadeiro ... uma boa cidade pra se viver. no quesito segurança ja foi melhor e mais tranquila ..


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Bela capital do Sergipe, pequena, porém notável, faltou mais fotos, mais valeu Rekarte pelas imagens !


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Ninguém liga pra questao de opinião, a questão é que as fotos estão péssimas, os ângulos pouco representativos... qualquer cidade pode ficar horrível sendo representada assim.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

raul lopes said:


> gente menos ...foi apenas a opiniao da criatura ...
> 
> eu entendo o que ele quiz dizer e ele se referiu a aracaju com classe e elegancia e foi muito educado .. *ele disse certissimo .. nao faz o estilo dele *... entendo porque tbm nao faz o meu estilo ...
> 
> ...


Lembrei até de um thread que fizeram do Rio de Janeiro há alguns anos atrás. Se eu não me engano foi o Renê Hass quem fez o thread. As fotos ficaram péssimas porque os lugares fotografados foram péssimos. Quando se tem uma câmera gira-se para onde quer e, o que não falta é lugares desinteressantes ou mal cuidados nas nossas capitais, e o Rio não foge à regra. Claro que no SSC nós buscamos fotos de boa qualidade e lugares agradáveis e bonitos. Eu poderia fazer um thread "trash" de qualquer capital brasileira, mas não me proponho a fazer isso. Não achei as fotos do Rekarte ruins, mas parcas. E, quanto "fazer o estilo" é algo bem pessoal mesmo! Nunca estive em Aracaju (ainda) porque não fui muito estimulado; disseram que a orla era bonita, mas a água da praia era marrom e distante e tal. Fiquei na dúvida e não decidi, todavia, vendo esses threads fui tentado à conhecê-la. Não sei quando, mas será a 7ª capital do NE que irei conhecer se vivo estiver...rs


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Tourniquet said:


> Ninguém liga pra questao de opinião, a questão é que as fotos estão péssimas, os ângulos pouco representativos... qualquer cidade pode ficar horrível sendo representada assim.


Concordo plenamente!!!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Valeu pela intenção de retratar Aracaju, Rekarte, mas nos dias que você foi lá não tava muito inspirado em tirar fotos não, rsrs


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Na espera das fotos do centro da cidade.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*​Aracaju surge as margens do Rio Sergipe, afastada da sua orla atlântica. Essas fotos foram tiradas no feriado da sexta feira santa e por isso as ruas estavam vazias.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*​


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Aracaju é uma bela cidade, a conheci nos anos 90 e foi impactante porque ela estava passando por um bom momento muito limpa, organizada, ilumimada, segura, belas avenidas, como falamos na Bahia, "um brinco", fiquei apaixonado. Enquanto Salvador estava passando por uma péssima administração, literalmente nas trevas.

Tem problemas como toda cidade, mas ainda cultiva uma excelente qualidade de vida. 

Boa opção para morar junto com João Pessoa.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*
Praça Fausto Cardoso e o Palácio Olímpio Campos, antiga sede do governo do estado de Sergipe, atualmente um museu.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CATEDRAL METROPOLITANA*​


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Sou apaixonado por esses calçadões de pedras portuguesas de Aracaju. Parabéns, Rekarte!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*
Fotos de diversas partes do centro tirada em dias diferentes.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO JOSÉ*
Bairro de classe média próximo ao centro de Aracaju.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*13 DE JULHO*
Um dos bairros mais nobre da capital sergipana, localizado entre o centro e a orla de Atalaia.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*13 DE JULHO*​


----------

